# Nintendo pretty much killed the Wii U (?)



## 00jachna (Jun 16, 2015)

All of these spinoffs announced when the Wii U is about 3 years old is not a good sign for the Wii U. It feels as if Nintendo are trying to kill the Wii U by annoucing notsoverexciting titles for it. I think they are trying to keep all of the "important" IP's for the NX

Am I wrong or am I right? What do you feel about this whole thing?


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 16, 2015)

I am ver ver dissapointed but I understand why they did it. There isnt much need for nintendo to bring out big games on the wii u any more when the NX is coming next year. Theres not much point in spending loads of money on making amazing games and maintaining servers for a system that has sold only around 9 million units (which is not good).

Still, utterly dissapointed either way.


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> There isnt much need for nintendo to bring out big games on the wii u any more when the NX is coming next year.



Debatable. They're going to talk about it more next year, that doesn't guarantee it will also see a release next year.

Nintendo consoles usually get properly announced (meaning some sort of prototype, concept, designs etc..Not just a name) a year or two before the successor.



Hopefully they're just holding on to their bigger releases for now in an attempt to 'funnel' all their customers into purchasing one or two big titles (Starfox and Mario Maker I guess ), rather than splitting their customers across a few big titles.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Still, I hope NX comes out next year. I would trade in my 3ds for it if it has backwards compatibility! I think they're gonna make it a mix of the Wii u and the 3ds. :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't get why they're releasing only spin-offs for the WiiU. I also don't get why the WiiU has failed.


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't get why they're releasing only spin-offs for the WiiU. I also don't get why the WiiU has failed.



The Wii U failed due to TERRIBLE marketing. People to thhis date still think that the Wii U is just an "extra" to the Wii


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

00jachna said:


> The Wii U failed due to TERRIBLE marketing. People to thhis date still think that the Wii U is just an "extra" to the Wii



Yeah, even with big hits like Smash 4 Wii U and Splatoon.

The console has yet to do well in sales.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh totally. This year's E3 sounded like Nintendo just blatantly singing Te Deum at the funerals of the Wii U. Super Mario Maker and Yoshi's Woolly World are the last great releases for the console. Nothing's coming in 2016. That console is dead in the water and there won't be a proper AC game for it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2015)

00jachna said:


> The Wii U failed due to TERRIBLE marketing. People to thhis date still think that the Wii U is just an "extra" to the Wii



What does bad marketing mean? Is it like lack of ads or mostly bad ads?

I thought it had to do with how they didn't trust outside developers for a long time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



NouvelleOrange said:


> Oh totally. This year's E3 sounded like Nintendo just blatantly singing Te Deum at the funerals of the Wii U. Super Mario Maker and Yoshi's Woolly World are the last great releases for the console. Nothing's coming in 2016. That console is dead in the water and there won't be a proper AC game for it.



Was it really the concept of the console or was it the games of the console that ruined it?


----------



## Amissapanda (Jun 16, 2015)

There's still the Wii U Zelda game in development, so they can't have given up on it completely.


----------



## Jawile (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm just gonna get an XBOX One, play all the cool games coming out for it, then lay my Wii U to rest. Because that's what Nintendo seems to be doing this E3.


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Oh totally. This year's E3 sounded like Nintendo just blatantly singing Te Deum at the funerals of the Wii U. *Super Mario Maker* and Yoshi's Woolly World are the last great releases for the console.



Really? Super Mario Maker?



Can somebody explain what the big deal is about that game because I really don't get it.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Jawile said:


> I'm just gonna get an XBOX One, play all the cool games coming out for it, then lay my Wii U to rest.



So, you're going to destroy it? That seems like a waste.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Guys, didn't they specifically state that the NX is going to be a console released BESIDE the Wii U and 3DS?  They said in the interview that it wasn't going to replace the Wii U or 3DS.


----------



## cosmopath (Jun 16, 2015)

Jawile said:


> I'm just gonna get an XBOX One, play all the cool games coming out for it, then lay my Wii U to rest. Because that's what Nintendo seems to be doing this E3.



Nah, get a PC.


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

Riley said:


> Guys, didn't they specifically state that the NX is going to be a console released BESIDE the Wii U and 3DS?  They said in the interview that it wasn't going to replace the Wii U or 3DS.



True, though that has the possibility of going two ways.

1) It really does sell alongside the Wii U/3DS rather than competing with them. Maybe as a device that is compatible with them and adds new possibilities to Nintendo gaming, maybe as something entirely different such as a dedicated Wii-Fit device for people who care about that. 

2) It 'sells alongside' in the same way they said the DS would run along side the Gameboy, not replace the Gameboy....Seen any gameboy's recently?



It's hard to really know whether it's going to be a successor to the Wii U/3DS or run along side them until we've actually got confirmation of what the NX is.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> Really? Super Mario Maker?
> 
> Can somebody explain what the big deal is about that game because I really don't get it.



It's Little Big Planet and Project Spark, but under the Mario theme.

People are interested into making games these days.


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> It's Little Big Planet and Project Spark, but under the Mario theme.
> 
> People are interested into making games these days.




I dunno, I actually see the appeal in LBP and Project Spark...Mario Maker just looks like a ?5-?10 download title to me.


I just can't see it being any different from free Flash games like this, only more polished.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> I dunno, I actually see the appeal in LBP and Project Spark...Mario Maker just looks like a ?5-?10 download title to me.
> 
> 
> I just can't see it being any different from free Flash games like this, only more polished.



You know, with the exception to Little Big Planet, I don't really like games where you make your own sidescroller and no 3D games. I am a person who would appreciate 3D games over 2D games.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 16, 2015)

Wrong.


----------



## Bosca (Jun 16, 2015)

Wii U has some really interesting titles, I was gonna get one if they announced AC Wii U proper, but I don't think I'll be doing that anytime soon now. I will probably never play Bayonetta 2 now and that's sad, but I'm not getting a console for a game that short.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> True, though that has the possibility of going two ways.
> 
> 1) It really does sell alongside the Wii U/3DS rather than competing with them. Maybe as a device that is compatible with them and adds new possibilities to Nintendo gaming, maybe as something entirely different such as a dedicated Wii-Fit device for people who care about that.
> 
> ...



So what you're saying in number 2 is that it could replace the Wii U, but they won't say that at the beginning?  I'm confused.  It seems like you're just reading in-between the lines and changing what they said.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 17, 2015)

mentioning the NX in this event for next year, while not announcing any good big games, was a reaaaally bad marketing decision.
they made it seem like they are keeping all the good games for the next console and that the wiiu is dead, which many suspected already.
that is even stranger, since they just released a huge hit with splatoon and sales were picking up. if i had just bought a console recently, I would consider reselling it pretty soon. my friend wanted to get a wiiu, but decided against it after this digital event.

they should have just not mentioned the NX and amiibo festival at all and just put amiibo festival in a seperate video or the next direct.. huge hype killer

also the NX will likely be downwards compatible (i hope), so you can get the game you want later too and dont have to invest in anything wiiu..

there will likely be another nintendo direct in a month or so where they'll try to patch some of the stuff.. 

and they havent mentioned lots of other games coming out this year.. like popolocrois x story of seasons or others


----------



## Tao (Jun 17, 2015)

Riley said:


> So what you're saying in number 2 is that it could replace the Wii U, but they won't say that at the beginning?  I'm confused.  It seems like you're just reading in-between the lines and changing what they said.



I'm not really changing what they said at all. They said the exact same thing when the DS was released, that it wouldn't kill the Gameboy but as soon as they knew the DS was a success, the Gameboy was dead.

I mean, I'm at least looking at past examples rather than speculating based off nothing.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 17, 2015)

what about the game cube situation.. same disaster..


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

Tao said:


> I'm not really changing what they said at all. They said the exact same thing when the DS was released, that it wouldn't kill the Gameboy but as soon as they knew the DS was a success, the Gameboy was dead.
> 
> I mean, I'm at least looking at past examples rather than speculating based off nothing.



Oh, okay.  Wasn't sure what you were saying for a second there.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2015)

I heard that the WiiU sold much less units as of now than the Dreamcast when Sega stopped producing home consoles and left the gaming wars. Nintendo is still expecting more from the WiiU, yet the system is failing much worse than the biggest movie flops of all time.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 18, 2015)

Wii U still has a lot of life left in it. We're getting some triple A games in a year from now.


----------



## Cress (Jun 19, 2015)

Tao said:


> I'm not really changing what they said at all. They said the exact same thing when the DS was released, that it wouldn't kill the Gameboy but as soon as they knew the DS was a success, the Gameboy was dead.
> 
> I mean, I'm at least looking at past examples rather than speculating based off nothing.



I didn't agree with this, but Nintendo just announced that the NX would be a home console. Oh no...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I didn't agree with this, but Nintendo just announced that the NX would be a home console. Oh no...



You know what THAT means....

PuffleKirby21 is getting a brand new car for free!!!  Lol jk


----------



## Rasha (Jun 19, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I didn't agree with this, but Nintendo just announced that the NX would be a home console. Oh no...



that's strange, I believe they said it's not a successor to the Wii U but honestly after the disastrous e3 press conference I just don't want to believe them anymore....until I recover....


----------



## samsquared (Jun 21, 2015)

The WiiU is like this confusing anomalous thing for me because I have one and I know that it could be a strong system. It is a really  interesting system, actually- gameplay is very different when you have to adequately divide your attention between two different screens. The nintendo DS does this on a much smaller scale, so it isn't as challenging as using the WiiU- plus the controller is way better than Wiimotes, omg, but I digress.
If I was Nintendo, I would have released Splatoon a LONG time ago, because that game is selling like hotcakes. Everyone is playing this thing. I would have released it alongside Mario Kart 8 and Wind Waker as a launch title. Clearly the content hole was not really a problem with Splatoon, so Nintendo should not have been worried about it. At any rate, try to bring Pokemon to consoles again now that Game Freak can do 3D. It needed to be sheltered from Xbox One and PS4, and Nintendo decided that meant to rush WiiU. Bad idea. Do I think WiiU should have been allowed to sit next to PS4 and Xbox One? Of course not. I think Nintendo should have waited for WiiU until Splatoon was ready and released New Nintendo 3DS. Whatever, the wiiu is too old for these ideas and what ifs- the point is that if released correctly, the WiiU could have wrecked face.
They have no competition in the handheld market and it is so obvious that Nintendo banks on that. Too bad it can't be that way forever thanks to smartphones.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 21, 2015)

The fact of the Wii U becoming irrelevant is down to personal opinion. I for one play my Nintendo Wii U more than my Nintendo 3DS, Sony PlayStation 3 and Nintendo Gamecube. But I am on my computer more than I am on the Nintendo Wii U.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 21, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> The nintendo DS does this on a much smaller scale, so it isn't as challenging as using the WiiU- plus the controller is way better than Wiimotes, omg, but I digress.
> If I was Nintendo, I would have released Splatoon a LONG time ago, because that game is selling like hotcakes. Everyone is playing this thing. I would have released it alongside Mario Kart 8 and Wind Waker as a launch title. Clearly the content hole was not really a problem with Splatoon, so Nintendo should not have been worried about it. At any rate, try to bring Pokemon to consoles again now that Game Freak can do 3D. It needed to be sheltered from Xbox One and PS4, and Nintendo decided that meant to rush WiiU. Bad idea. Whatever, the wiiu is too old for these ideas and what ifs- the point is that if released correctly, the WiiU could have wrecked face.
> They have no competition in the handheld market and it is so obvious that Nintendo banks on that. Too bad it can't be that way forever thanks to smartphones.



Pretty much agree with most of what you said. The Wii U has no problem functioning. It's an amazing console with a lot of potential that they've only barely managed to tap into and it's because they rely too heavily on the "our games are super replayable" mindset. They're expecting people to be playing things like Tropical Freeze and Pikmin and Star Fox for months/half a year, and they really need to come to terms with the fact that isn't the case anymore. People fly through games now a days and Nintendo can't keep up with the demand.

With the release of the console itself, the timing *could* have made the console a huge success. Having it release before the major competitors is a huge slap in the face to them if it ends up being successful enough to actually compete on the same level. But as it goes that wasn't the case because they relied too heavily on people playing the very few games they had long enough to fill the gaps between new releases. The lack of frequent content is what bombed their console into the ground, and when the PS4 and the Xbone finally came out they had some pretty big launch titles that got them way ahead.
Nintendo could have easily followed this by delaying their console a little longer. Mario Kart 8 and Smash Bros as launch titles would have been crazy, and if they had hyped up Splatoon as much as they did that would have been a super successful launch title too.

Agree with the improvements too, anything that needs improved only has a chance in the next generation of Nintendo home console. The handheld market I think Nintendo will hold for a long time. Smartphones are successful but they aren't dedicated gaming devices and the contrast in quality between smartphone games and 3DS games is huge.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 21, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Pretty much agree with most of what you said. The Wii U has no problem functioning. It's an amazing console with a lot of potential that they've only barely managed to tap into and it's because they rely too heavily on the "our games are super replayable" mindset. They're expecting people to be playing things like Tropical Freeze and Pikmin and Star Fox for months/half a year, and they really need to come to terms with the fact that isn't the case anymore. People fly through games now a days and Nintendo can't keep up with the demand.
> 
> With the release of the console itself, the timing *could* have made the console a huge success. Having it release before the major competitors is a huge slap in the face to them if it ends up being successful enough to actually compete on the same level. But as it goes that wasn't the case because they relied too heavily on people playing the very few games they had long enough to fill the gaps between new releases. The lack of frequent content is what bombed their console into the ground, and when the PS4 and the Xbone finally came out they had some pretty big launch titles that got them way ahead.
> Nintendo could have easily followed this by delaying their console a little longer. Mario Kart 8 and Smash Bros as launch titles would have been crazy, and if they had hyped up Splatoon as much as they did that would have been a super successful launch title too.
> ...



I can see now. Thanks for your explanation.

Of course, when I first planned on getting a WiiU, there was no stopping. I eventually got one before I joined this site.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2015)

I personally think they should just wait to release games, put the major games on quicker development and:

JUST COME OUT WITH ANIMAL CROSSING AND ZELDA ALREADY
THESE TYPES OF GAMES ARE CONSOLE SELLERS! I bought a 3DS just to get Animal Crossing


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 22, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> I personally think they should just wait to release games, put the major games on quicker development and:
> 
> JUST COME OUT WITH ANIMAL CROSSING AND ZELDA ALREADY
> THESE TYPES OF GAMES ARE CONSOLE SELLERS! I bought a 3DS just to get Animal Crossing



I wouldn't be surprised if those two were launchtitles for the "NX". They're not gonna repeat the mistake they made with the Wii U having weak launchtitles.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 22, 2015)

we still don't know what'll happen in the future because we don't even know what the NX is, I believe it's a console handheld hybrid but how that'll work and how it'll affect the wii u and the 3ds is unknown...
but this e3 really made it look like nintendo is either done with the wii u or they just got extremely lazy because they can't bother releasing 2 good e3 presentations in a row lol. it also seems like all they think about lately are amiibos :/


----------



## mdchan (Jun 22, 2015)

The NX?  Oh, gawd...not another console from Nintendo!  Seems like they release a new one every year!  I wish they would focus on the consoles they HAVE, and improve the actual GAMES for them rather than work on developing a brand new console.
For example, Sony didn't have to come out with a new console, just announce a remake of FFVII and everyone's hyped about it (me included, even though I don't own a PS4).  They need to improve their games (add more content with DLC) and do projects with what works.  There's also Kingdom Hearts 3 on its way, to boot.

As for Nintendo killing the Wii U...it was pretty much dead from the second it came out.  The only thing which really saved it was MK8, SSB4, and separate amiibo purchases...which is the direction it's now going in (requiring amiibos to play games).  Barely anyone talked about the Wii U until SSB4 and Mario Kart 8 came out for it, though it also didn't help that Nintendo was having a hissy fit about Youtubers uploading content from their platforms beforehand, so it didn't even get the free coverage that many other games got.
There was one brief time period when everyone thought the Wii U actually would die and was going to become the next Virtual Boy.  Everyone had a DS or a PSP, and nobody was buying the Wii U or its (limited amount of) games.

In conclusion, there's just better stuff out there than the Wii U, even in today's market, and Nintendo's reluctant partnership with Youtube came too late to truly save the Wii U.  The 3ds manages to claim the JRPG titles and large franchises like Pokemon, along with sim games like Fantasy Life and Animal Crossing.
Nintendo tried to keep the Wii U on the market by using amiibos and having certain games exclusive to the Wii U (such as some of the rewards from the old Club Nintendo) even though they would have played just fine on the 3ds as well, but it's all just not really working due to content and coverage.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 22, 2015)

_Here lies the Wii U. Declared dead by children on the internet._​


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 22, 2015)

I was actually considering getting a Wii U. Then E3 happened.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 22, 2015)

they think because they released splatoon, mk8 and sm4sh that the wii u is suddenly this successful console that can afford to blast out spin-off after spin-off.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 22, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> they think because they released splatoon, mk8 and sm4sh that the wii u is suddenly this successful console that can afford to blast out spin-off after spin-off.



I'm not sure anyone at Nintendo believes that the Wii U has been or ever will be a success.

http://www.npr.org/sections/alltech...on-the-origins-of-nintendos-famous-characters

In that Miyamoto talks about the Wii U:




			
				Miyamoto said:
			
		

> “I think unfortunately what ended up happening was that tablets themselves appeared in the marketplace and evolved very, very rapidly, and unfortunately the Wii system launched at a time where the uniqueness of those features were perhaps not as strong as they were when we had first begun developing them. So what I think is unique about Nintendo is we’re constantly trying to do unique and different things. Sometimes they work, and sometimes they’re not as big of a hit as we would like to hope. After Wii U, we’re hoping that next time it will be a very big hit.”




He's at least a little hopeful for Nintendo's future in regard to their next console, but the Wii U was too slow to innovate like they were hoping it would.


----------



## Brad (Jun 22, 2015)

I think this all but proves the point that *the sales numbers the Wii saw were just an anomaly*. Excluding the Wii, every other Nintendo console has sold worse than the one before it.

I think the sales of the Wii gave Nintendo a certain clout, which can be seen as a reason why the named the Wii U what they did; which in-turn confused consumers.

Additionally, the GAMEPAD is helping to put the Wii U in the ground. Anytime a 3rd party wants to develop for Wii U they have to take the gamepad into consideration. Because of this, not a single 3rd party wants to develop for Wii U. And, I don't care how many Zeldas, Marios, and Smash Bros. you put out; *no 3rd parties = no system* (ostensibly).

The Wii U is still *1,000,000 units sold behind DREAMCAST!* Nintendo messed up with the Wii U, and they need to bite the bullet. I guess most their failures here wouldn't seem so misguided and incomprehensible if they would just admit that the Wii U isn't a success. They've failed before, and done perfectly fine. Not really having anything at E3 and talking about NX would have made more sense if they would just admit this stuff.

There's a reason a smartphone developer now owns 10% of their company.

Nintendo didn't kill the Wii U. The Wii U killed the Wii U.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 22, 2015)

Brad said:


> I think this all but proves the point that *the sales numbers the Wii saw were just an anomaly*. Excluding the Wii, every other Nintendo console has sold worse than the one before it.



Only thing I disagree on in your post. I know TONS of people personally that love and still play their Wii systems. It's mostly non-first party stuff but that's saying something even more about it. Stuff like Just Dance that take advantage of the motion controls in a way that isn't completely ridiculous are pretty popular from what I can tell.

I think it's hilarious that what kept those people interested in the console are the third party games. For me personally, I hated the Wii. I thought I was pretty much done with home console Nintendo systems after that and with the Wii U being such a failure I can see that my decision was pretty spot on for the most part.(With the exclusion of Mario Kart and Splatoon my Wii U is primarily a Youtube/Netflix streaming device.)


Everything else you mentioned though is pretty much hitting it home and I think they're starting to realize that they're not going to be able to keep the system alive for much longer. The lack of Wii U games announced this year could have been their way of saying, "Okay, we see when we have failed and we're moving on. We will talk to you more about the NX next year when we have a better idea of what we're doing." So they showed off a bunch of 3DS games and spinoff titles in the hopes that would keep at least some people pacified until next year. It didn't work but that at least makes a little bit of sense.
And when next year does come around they can show the NX and send off the Wii U with Zelda as a console closing title(like the Gamecube but without the ****ty next-gen port).


----------



## Cress (Jun 22, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if those two were launchtitles for the "NX". They're not gonna repeat the mistake they made with the Wii U having weak launchtitles.



The 3DS had worse launch titles than the Wii U, and it's doing amazing. But Nintendo treated the 3DS better after launch, so I guess that's why.


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 22, 2015)

Mine is still alive and kicking and I plan on buying Mario maker next.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 22, 2015)

dudeabides said:


> Mine is still alive and kicking and I plan on buying Mario maker next.



finally someone not making a depressing comment and is enjoying themselves, it's funny I shouldn't be the one saying this because I had my fair share with the rants lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 22, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> finally someone not making a depressing comment and is enjoying themselves, it's funny I shouldn't be the one saying this because I had my fair share with the rants lol



Granted I've mostly been discussing the process of how the Wii U is essentially a soon to be dead console I do use mine pretty much every single day. I might not be playing games but at least I'm getting something of my money's worth out of it when I'm not playing Splatoon or Mario Kart.

And I plan on getting Super Mario Maker as well! I love watching all of the custom levels people do on Youtube from Super Mario World and Maker pretty much lets you do that without having to go through a complicated mess. I know Kaiaa will be getting Yoshi's Wooly World so when that's here we will probably play that together.
Hmm.. I probably won't get Amiibo Party Festival or whatever that's called or Star Fox Zero. The only way to get the Bowser and Donkey Kong amiibos is through getting the Wii U edition of Skylanders so I'll get that too but I'd much rather play it on the PS4.(if the gameplay is too annoying on Wii U I'll probably try and get a used copy for the PS4).. and Zelda. If Animal Crossing gets announced for the Wii U I'll get that too but as far as anything else that's out or announced, not in the least bit interested.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 22, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Granted I've mostly been discussing the process of how the Wii U is essentially a soon to be dead console I do use mine pretty much every single day. I might not be playing games but at least I'm getting something of my money's worth out of it when I'm not playing Splatoon or Mario Kart.
> 
> And I plan on getting Super Mario Maker as well! I love watching all of the custom levels people do on Youtube from Super Mario World and Maker pretty much lets you do that without having to go through a complicated mess. I know Kaiaa will be getting Yoshi's Wooly World so when that's here we will probably play that together.
> Hmm.. I probably won't get Amiibo Party Festival or whatever that's called or Star Fox Zero. The only way to get the Bowser and Donkey Kong amiibos is through getting the Wii U edition of Skylanders so I'll get that too but I'd much rather play it on the PS4.(if the gameplay is too annoying on Wii U I'll probably try and get a used copy for the PS4).. and Zelda. If Animal Crossing gets announced for the Wii U I'll get that too but as far as anything else that's out or announced, not in the least bit interested.



I believe Skylanders Trap Team got a better rating for the Wii U and scored the lowest on the ps4, I didn't watch or read a review proving that though and I don't own the game yet but I've seen the info on Wikipedia, maybe they made a use of the gamepad with it? maybe the upcoming game will do as well?? maybe you should consider that. I honestly find the bowser amiibo/skylander alone a selling point because it would be awesome to play with him alongside Spyro *o*


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 23, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> honestly find the bowser amiibo/skylander alone a selling point because it would be awesome to play with him alongside Spyro *o*



That's why the ratings for the PS4 are so bad lol. Their booth only allowed you to play with the Bowser and Donkey Kong figures on the Wii U consoles, even though the figures work regardless of which console it's being played on. They've just made a deal with Nintendo this time around and it's pretty smart, they get to make Nintendo themed Skylanders and Nintendo put them into their direct and the Skylander figure doubles as an Amiibo so you can use it with other Nintendo titles that support Amiibo.

It's really just control preference for me. I can't stand the Wii U pad and much prefer an actual controller. Had the same complaint with the Wiimotes when I played the Wii. Hopefully Nintendo's next console won't try to 'innovate' too much with the controller and focus on some other aspect that's unique.


----------



## Murray (Jun 23, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> That's why the ratings for the PS4 are so bad lol. Their booth only allowed you to play with the Bowser and Donkey Kong figures on the Wii U consoles, even though the figures work regardless of which console it's being played on. They've just made a deal with Nintendo this time around and it's pretty smart, they get to make Nintendo themed Skylanders and Nintendo put them into their direct and the Skylander figure doubles as an Amiibo so you can use it with other Nintendo titles that support Amiibo.
> 
> It's really just control preference for me. I can't stand the Wii U pad and much prefer an actual controller. Had the same complaint with the Wiimotes when I played the Wii. Hopefully Nintendo's next console won't try to 'innovate' too much with the controller and focus on some other aspect that's unique.



From the treehouse demonstration, I was under the impression that the bowser and kong skylanders only worked on nintendo consoles?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 23, 2015)

Murray said:


> From the treehouse demonstration, I was under the impression that the bowser and kong skylanders only worked on nintendo consoles?



Skylanders figures aren't console limited anymore. Nintendo only wants their figures to be played on their console so they aren't going to show anyone playing with them on another console, but I've come across quite a few videos of Bowser and DK being played on the PS4 in private interviews. The only part that won't work on other consoles is the Amiibo part, which you can toggle between on the base of the figures.

It was just a market thing. I mean, the only way you can get the figures is if you buy them with the Wii U version of the game. So they're essentially forcing people to play it on the Wii U if they want those two figures, but if you really wanted to you could just get the box with them in it and just take the game itself to Gamestop or BestBuy and buy a different console version.


----------



## Murray (Jun 23, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Skylanders figures aren't console limited anymore. Nintendo only wants their figures to be played on their console so they aren't going to show anyone playing with them on another console, but I've come across quite a few videos of Bowser and DK being played on the PS4 in private interviews. The only part that won't work on other consoles is the Amiibo part, which you can toggle between on the base of the figures.
> 
> It was just a market thing. I mean, the only way you can get the figures is if you buy them with the Wii U version of the game. So they're essentially forcing people to play it on the Wii U if they want those two figures, but if you really wanted to you could just get the box with them in it and just take the game itself to Gamestop or BestBuy and buy a different console version.



many lies from nintendo treehouse


----------



## Cress (Jun 23, 2015)

Murray said:


> many lies from nintendo treehouse



I ignored the video and went straight to this.


Spoiler: lolwat


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 23, 2015)

Murray said:


> many lies from nintendo treehouse



Yeah that's complete bull**** lol


----------



## Tao (Jun 23, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Skylanders figures aren't console limited anymore. Nintendo only wants their figures to be played on their console so they aren't going to show anyone playing with them on another console, but I've come across quite a few videos of Bowser and DK being played on the PS4 in private interviews. The only part that won't work on other consoles is the Amiibo part, which you can toggle between on the base of the figures.




Won't they lock them on other consoles for release though? Like, it's just something they've not done as of yet but will be done for release?

I mean, I remember that Marvel Alliance game that was supposed to have Link and Samus as playable characters for the Gamecube version only that never happened because the demo they presented to Nintendo showed Playstation buttons on the screen...I just find it a bit hard to believe Nintendo will be okay with these 'Skymiibo' being usable on other systems and not making Activision work on a patch to 'disable' these specific characters.

It would just be really odd for it to happen give how Nintendo have been in the past, especially with that Marvel game. Surely they know people can easily get hold of the figures on PS4? I'm surprised that with just the fact it's been proven they work on PS4, Nintendo hasn't already taken their ball and gone home xD


----------



## Rasha (Jun 23, 2015)

^ this. it would be so hard to believe that nintendo would just let their iconic characters slip into other platforms this easily, even if I worked at nintendo I would consider that. plus the exclusivity will put them at advantage


----------



## Orieii (Jun 23, 2015)

Why is Nintendo working on a new console... again?? The WiiU is still fresh and barely has any games for it. WiiU sales would increase if they released more popular titles for it.. Nintendo confuses me sometimes :/


----------



## Tao (Jun 23, 2015)

Orieii said:


> Why is Nintendo working on a new console... again?? The WiiU is still fresh and barely has any games for it. WiiU sales would increase if they released more popular titles for it.. Nintendo confuses me sometimes :/



The Wii U is coming up to 3 years old.

Not that it isn't too soon, but Nintendo often announce their successors are in development very early. Whether or not the NX is released soon is debatable at this point, but them announcing a new console is in the works so soon isn't that strange.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 23, 2015)

while I'm excited about the upcoming system, I'm very concerned about how the company will make the whole console/handheld hybrid work. my biggest fear is that the'll have to sacrifice the hardware power and specs so the games would look similar on both tv and handheld, that would be a huge mistake in my opinion because it would turn people off to play games with 3ds-ish graphics on the big screen. I'm also afraid the whole concept would be too complicated for third parties to work on it and would turn them away which would isolate the company even more. I really hope nintendo would put these things in mind or else they'd have to deal with bigger losses than what they had with the wii u


----------



## Cardbored (Jun 23, 2015)

Think the console gimmicks need to go away and Nintendo should focus on making games again. Splatoon is great because it's something new, but it was released a tad bit late.


----------



## Tao (Jun 23, 2015)

Cardbored said:


> Think the console gimmicks need to go away and Nintendo should focus on making games again.



They should get rid of gimmicks and make games again?




Spoiler:  Mentioning only features either available from launch or intended for the 'launch window' 



*Famicon* - Microphone in the controller. The eject button (The button was there for no other reason than to make cartridges pop up for fun. It's literally unnecessary otherwise).

*NES* - R.O.B, NES Zapper, a bunch of other peripherals. This thing was entirely designed as a gimmicky toy.

*N64* - The slot on the controller for the rumble pack (now a standard feature), the analog stick (now a standard feature), c-buttons (aka: Camera-buttons, now a standard feature in the form of a second analog stick). All things that people labeled as silly gimmicks that wouldn't catch on, especially since marketing was mostly "look at our weird controller!"

*Gamecube* - Designed with the intent on being the first portable home console to be used with the Gamecube TV screen and Gamecube portable battery pack. Ever wondered why it's so small, light and has a carry handle built in? That's mostly why.
It was also originally supposed to have motion controllers (see 'Wii') and had a few games in development for them, though they were obviously scrapped.
They also intended the GBA to connect to the Gamecube for 'reasons' (see 'Wii U') as a launch feature. I think it was delayed as games that used this feature were still in development on release, though console/handheld connectivity was planned during the console development.

*Wii* - Self explanatory.

*Wii U* - Self explanatory. 


The only home console that really didn't really have any gimmicks was the SNES (do correct me if I'm wrong), though it did have the totally useless eject button like the Famicon. The handhelds were less gimmicky (up until the DS obviously) but still, they had their moments.



So, yea, by "console gimmicks need to go away", you mean like that brief 5/6 year period in the 90's where the SNES was their main console? Nintendo are gimmicky, it's just what they do.



Plus, everybody keeps hyping themselves up for the NX to be a hybrid home/portable console...That's a gimmick.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 23, 2015)

Cardbored said:


> Think the console gimmicks need to go away and Nintendo should focus on making games again. Splatoon is great because it's something new, but it was released a tad bit late.



the whole idea of NX (or at least what we heard about it) sounds like a huge gimmick in itself, and I heard an older interview with miyamoto that nintendo plans on continuing the innovation path so they can "stand out" from the rest....

while I would really love a regular gaming console and controller that would appeal to everyone (consumers and game third parties) I don't see it happening with the upcoming NX but we have to wait and see because we still only know little about it.


----------



## Cardbored (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow thanks Tao for that, gave me a lot of stuff I didn't know about. I guess those console gimmicks did mean something. Still though, they were probably a huge deal at the time, since gaming consoles were still a new thing. What's the use of having a neat game console if there aren't many games to start with? It's just kind of hard for me to see how a Wii U could attract new fans when there's very little new, even after being released for almost 3 years. Ultimately games measure the success of a console. Or Nintendo's at least, since PS4 and Xbone have pretty much the same games.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 24, 2015)

Tao said:


> It would just be really odd for it to happen give how Nintendo have been in the past, especially with that Marvel game. Surely they know people can easily get hold of the figures on PS4? I'm surprised that with just the fact it's been proven they work on PS4, Nintendo hasn't already taken their ball and gone home xD



I think that has more to do with the people in charge of Skylanders than it does Nintendo. Of course Nintendo isn't going to want their figures played on the other consoles, that's why they made them exclusive to the Wii U box set. You won't be able to buy Bowser and DK Skylanders anywhere else other than in that box set(unless you come across them at like Gamestop but that's pretty unlikely considering they're still amiibos and people will murder for them).

At the end of the day, if you have the Bowser and DK figures you or someone else has already paid for them plus the game for the Wii U so even if you do decide to buy another console copy Nintendo is raking in that money regardless.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 24, 2015)

Do you want to know the sad truth?

Mario Kart 64 (N64 game) sold more units than WiiU (console) has, and Mario Kart 64 isn't N64's highest selling game.


----------

